# It Worked!!!



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

K&N drop in filter and rez delete.
I pulled the neg battery cable off and let the cpu reset.

I went from 14.9mpg to 17.5mpg!!!

That is almost 60miles per tank.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

WHOOOOO!! :cheers :cheers :cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Yea brother!!!!:cheers With the mods I have in my signature and with only 1,568miles my computer reads that I get 18.9 MPG. Not bad


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

12.3, but my right foot needs to fully extended whenever I drive...Are you sure you all a not going from 1st. to 6th.? ...

Drive



NJgoat said:


> Yea brother!!!!:cheers With the mods I have in my signature and with only 1,568miles my computer reads that I get 18.9 MPG. Not bad


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> 12.3, but my right foot needs to fully extended whenever I drive...Are you sure you all a not going from 1st. to 6th.? ...
> 
> Drive


I have an automatic. anyway...i cant get that google video of yours to work...i wanted to crank the volume up loud and check it out.:confused


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Chris - What's the message you are getting? I just clicked it and it opened right-up...Pop-up blocker maybe?



NJgoat said:


> I have an automatic. anyway...i cant get that google video of yours to work...i wanted to crank the volume up loud and check it out.:confused


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Hmmm..... I just installed a kn cai, replaced rez w/ x-pipe and installed flowmaster super 44's but didn't pull the negative battery cable. Might have to give that a shot and see if my mpg's improve. I should probably keep my right foot outta her too, but it's just sooooo much fun now and sounds soooo good!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Devils3023 said:


> Hmmm..... I just installed a kn cai, replaced rez w/ x-pipe and installed flowmaster super 44's but didn't pull the negative battery cable. Might have to give that a shot and see if my mpg's improve. I should probably keep my right foot outta her too, but it's just sooooo much fun now and sounds soooo good!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


When I went to gone in april at about 80mph at times with the gang, my computer said 18.9 or something. Shoot red got over 20mpg on that trip.

Yea, I like the sound of her too much to save fuel.....



I dont know about the video, the google page opened this time but it was blank. I watched it when it was first posted.:confused


----------



## mlekawa (Oct 29, 2006)

I just dropped my K&N CAI in this weekend. It left a big gash on my thumb (give blood or go home). The thing sounds much meaner under throttle. Is it normal when you gun it, it sounds like a supercharger kicks on? This thing sucks......very well!


----------



## Ronin GTO (May 28, 2008)

Devils3023 said:


> Hmmm..... I just installed a kn cai, replaced rez w/ x-pipe and installed flowmaster super 44's but didn't pull the negative battery cable. Might have to give that a shot and see if my mpg's improve. I should probably keep my right foot outta her too, but it's just sooooo much fun now and sounds soooo good!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


I've got pretty much the same set-up except with an H-pipe. I've been tossing around the idea of disconnecting the battery and resetting everything since I did my exhaust. Looks like I'll have to give it a try and see what happens. Unfortunately for me too...my right foot weighs more than my left one. :rofl:


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Thats cool and good to know. I gotta try disconnect my battery to reset the computer with my car since I just installed the Gravana Stainless Steel CAI with an SLP MAF sensor. I'm going to buy a Flowmaster exhaust with super 44's within the week, do you guys think I should do it before or after I install the exhaust?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I didn't disconnect the negative cable when I installed my AEM. Should this be done for the computer to reset itself with the CAI on? Should I disconnect it then reconnect it? I am getting no MAF issues and the car runs great. AEM Tech says as long as no check engine light comes on I am good to go.


----------

